
Scientists find 'oldest human ancestor' - daegloe
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38800987
======
marchenko
I'm tickled by the anthropocentrism of this article title. It's as if the
discoverers of the Sahelanthropus hominid had announced they had found the
oldest ancestor of Donald Trump.

